# Introduction



## Caro (Mar 17, 2016)

Since you have to do an introduction before posting anywhere on this forum:

I live in Australia (Qld). I keep and breed lots of animals (I've kept probably every species as I can on a suburban block). I've got 2 dogs, 2 cats, chickens, birds (budgies, cockatiels and more) as well as a couple of fish and of course, mice.

I've had and bred birds and various other animals for most of my life - I breed budgies (parakeets in the US) for colour, and have studied the genetics behind it for a good while. Now, there are mutations that I can't breed for 'on demand' so I'm switching my focus to something more complex - mammals (mice!). My primary purpose in keeping them is to breed for colour and study the genetics behind each colour if possible 

My foundation mice are (may be adding another female):

- blue point siamese male
- broken marked brindle female
- ?? Think possibly dove tri marked female - she's white, very light tan and a bluish colour, with red eyes. Some kind of dilute tri colour I think.

The male is unrelated to either female. I like blues / doves / fawns - anything with lots of white on it I like - and I'm also keen to see if I can breed more Siamese. I understand it's better to focus on a couple of colours, but I'm not breeding for show, just as a genetic experiment / colour breeding and for pets so I'm not ultra fussed on that.

Not much else to say right now.. but that's what I'm planning on in a nutshell.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya Caro :welcome1


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad you found us!


----------



## Chocolate Mice (Mar 3, 2016)

:welcome1


----------

